# Blyth WW1 Battery



## jonney (Jun 19, 2011)

First off I must say this site has been done on here before and this wasn't so much of an explore as just my take on the place because it is sealed up and no internals could be gained. It is now a tourist attraction and is open to the public on certain days, sadly this wasn't one of them. 

Blyth Battery is a coastal defence artillery battery, built in 1916 to defend the port of Blyth and the submarine base there during World War I, and upgraded for re-use during World War II. It is the most intact, accessible and intelligible coast defence battery on the north east and Yorkshire coast, with individual buildings and features of considerable rarity. It comprises two building groups – a twin coast defence gun emplacement and a twin searchlight emplacement, each with associated buildings, mostly in concrete with some brick. Each building group was in a compound surrounded by a fence, and the entire Battery was served by temporary hutment camps for off-duty personnel on adjoining land. Some buildings are partially sunken or built into dunes to conceal or protect them, and some were partially concealed with false roofs and structures.

More info on the site can be found here http://blythbattery.org.uk/

I will start with the main battery












The block house










WW2 observation post










WW1 observation post with rotating fire control turret 










The gun emplacements




















Stores and shelters










Shell lockers










Shelter and latrine










magazine










Next I moved on the searchlight site





The 90cm searchlight emplacements




















The engine house




















Think at some point the council turned it into public toilets





Well thats it for this report hope you enjoyed my take on it. Thanks for looking

Cheers Jon


----------



## RichCooper (Jun 19, 2011)

Good stuff again mate nice to see its being looked after


----------



## night crawler (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like that was a good day out with information on the place doted about. At least the council is looking after the place even if it is blocked up.


----------



## the|td4 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hear many rumors about this place. Many.

I hear that the area is laced with interconnecting tunnels which run south along the beach under the dunes (probably false) and north-westerly towards the decontamination bunker / council offices on the broadway circle.

As yet unconfirmed. 

(very much like the fabled tunnel from deleval hall to seaton sluice)

Thanks for posting!

EDIT - "(Probably False)" there is the site adjacent to this that's recently been covered that may have given rise to those southward running tunnels.


----------



## jonney (Jun 23, 2011)

the|td4 said:


> I hear many rumors about this place. Many.
> 
> I hear that the area is laced with interconnecting tunnels which run south along the beach under the dunes (probably false) and north-westerly towards the decontamination bunker / council offices on the broadway circle.
> 
> ...



yeah mate i did the HAA site as well and there was no visible signs of where the tunnel might have exited the ground. Mind you thats not to say there isn't one


----------

